# 91-year-old tenor - still does high C without problems



## Operafocus (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm still laughing. Not because it's funny - but because I cannot actually believe it...! Both that a man past *ninety* can still sound this insanely stable (no wobble at-all!) and hit them high notes with such... - and also why on earth I've never heard of this guy before. Seriously, he must be doing something _very_ right to sound like THAT at this age. 

*"Di Quella Pira" Angelo Loforese. At 90.*





*Demonstrates how to high C with "Che Gelida Manina" top. At 91.
*




*The end of Nessun Dorma. Also at 90. 
*


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

This guy is amazing!! Thanks opera focus.


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

Unbelievable. To be so steady and have such breath control at such an age, especially for a Tenor. Thank you Operafocus.

Perhaps not so spectacular but remarkable in its own way, here is the Russian Mark Reizen singing at the Bolshoi at the age of 90. I believe he sang there for another three or so years.


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

He's awesome. He sounds like a young tenor in his prime, and a very good one.


----------



## CountessAdele (Aug 25, 2011)

Doing something right _indeed_. Wow, I'm also surprised I haven't heard of him before, goodness.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

He's obviously some sort of evil wizard.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Incredible. I had no idea that the human voice could be capable of doing that at such an old age!


----------

